# What do you know about Feather algae, Fern algae??



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Saw this today, when I bought my 3 yellow tail damsels. I didn't buy it, but would like to. Sounds like it can be very invasive. Has anyone had experience with this plant they want to share?

Gwen


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

caulerpa? i would avoid it. 

are you looking for a sump algae for nutrient export or something to display? 

i personally would be more concerned having 3 damsels. in the future thats going to become an issue.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

onefish2fish said:


> caulerpa? i would avoid it.
> 
> are you looking for a sump algae for nutrient export or something to display?
> 
> i personally would be more concerned having 3 damsels. in the future thats going to become an issue.


That's funny - it's just what Reefing madness said! I wanted hardy fish I could put with my Green spotted puffer. As far as the plant, thinking of putting it in the tank as a display, not a sump. 

Gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Without Tangs to eat the stuff, it will over take your tank. Its really not a good thing to keep in a tank. I use it in my Sump, but if it ever goes asexual, I have enough Tangs that would just devour it in no time. But here are some others you may like.
http://live-plants.com/


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

The thing with Damsels is this, I've kept em, Ive seen what damage they to to each other, then the chasing they do to the other fish afterwards. I've seen all the write ups on them, cute and cuddly. But, man they are just mean lil buggers.


----------

